# Introduction of a very advanced Slingshot rubber band



## crazywood (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking for a length 70cm 2mm*4mm hollow latex tube, from among cut open, and had two root length 35 centimeters of latex tube. Making a length 8 cm, width 3 cm thickness 2 mm cowhide， pounching four 4 mm holes. 2 latex tubes respectively in the cowhide 2 end tie. A very good slingshot sinews made complete.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool. What's new and advanced about it?


----------



## crazywood (Oct 31, 2010)

We through the experiment results, 1 root tension 20 pounds of rubber and 4 root tension five pounds of rubber made of 2 roots also tension slingshot sinews.In the same tension circumstances，Much finer latex control of springback faster, elastic slingshot because of its air friction smaller, more flexible。When elastic springback speed increased by 10%，According to the kinetic energy formula,Increase 10% speed will increase 21% of kinetic energy.


----------



## crazywood (Oct 31, 2010)

So we Chinese players like very much with more strands of small tube do slingshot sinews，We are not in use very thick rubber as slingshot sinews.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Flatbands are superior!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like Flats. Flat everything. Flat bands, flat pancakes, flat two twos and so on but no flat tires.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

tires only get flat on the bottom


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

With all due respect to this post..

I dont quite see the advancement in this..

The use of multi strands of thin rubber to gain more velocity and thereby power, is an old concept.

If you think about how long chained rubberband bands have been in use circa red innertube era and maybe earlier?
Those old slingshot players who used the multi rubberband band creations in the early years until now, well knew that the thinner rubberbands in multi chains created a faster and more powerful slingshot.

Perhaps this seems new in the Chinese slingshot philosophy but it is truely a very old concept in the use of slingshot rubber. 
It was even used with the red innertube bands which if you used the thinner bike tubes you knew that if you doubled the bands you had more power and capability of shooting heavier projectiles.

I have even seen this use of multi thin elastic in Guatemalan slingshots a 3rd World Country, they make their bands from thin solid elastic and double it not unlike the modern Chinese slingshots we see today.

Take a look at this slingshot from Guatemala it is from the early 1980s







No this is not my slingshot but a photo from an extensive collection and I do own a Guatemalan slingshot. 
This one here is mine








And now the concept is used today with the exercise bands that are so popular in present day. I understand your enthusiasm with your Chinese slingshots and I know they are effective for hunting nor is it my intention to down play what you are saying. I just wanted to point out the fact that these ideas are well known in the slingshot arena and used for generations. Which means you are on the right track and you have done a good job. Yet it still is not a new discovery is my only point.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

rubber tied to leather,whats so advanced?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> rubber tied to leather,whats so advanced?


???ya got me???


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I learned about the internal friction of rubber at school (ok, it was a boarding school, made me the man I am today,etc) and how it affects hysteresis, and why thin rubber is better than thick for catties... that was in 1985. That said, I've only just discovered and bought a pile of 2040 tubing. Bloody good, it is. A small ventilated kangaroo skin pouch is a heck of a lot better than a big chunk of dead cow, though.


----------

